# Smoked glazed ham, poppers, and venison back strap.



## Crazy88 (Apr 12, 2020)

As we all know it's Easter, so I thought it was time to smoke and glaze a ham. Fix up some bacon wrapped jalapeno poppers, and throw in a venison back strap for good measure.. Happy Easter Smf'ers.


----------



## TNJAKE (Apr 12, 2020)

Looking good. Send more pics!


----------



## Crazy88 (Apr 12, 2020)

TNJAKE said:


> Looking good. Send more pics!


----------



## Crazy88 (Apr 12, 2020)

Crazy88 said:


> Crazy88 said:
> 
> 
> > As we all know it's Easter, so I thought it was time to smoke and glaze a ham. Fix up some bacon wrapped jalapeno poppers, and throw in a venison back strap for good measure.. Happy Easter Smf'ers.


----------



## TNJAKE (Apr 12, 2020)

Nice!


----------



## Crazy88 (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## Crazy88 (Apr 12, 2020)

Crazy88 said:


> View attachment 439903


----------



## Crazy88 (Apr 12, 2020)

Crazy88 said:


> View attachment 439906





Crazy88 said:


> As we all know it's Easter, so I thought it was time to smoke and glaze a ham. Fix up some bacon wrapped jalapeno poppers, and throw in a venison back strap for good measure.. Happy Easter Smf'ers.


Sorry for the randomness in these pics, having trouble getting pics to post..


----------



## ososmokeshack (Apr 12, 2020)

That venison is done enough for me as is.


----------



## Crazy88 (Apr 12, 2020)

ososmokeshack said:


> That venison is done enough for me as is.


Lol,an after my own heart.


----------



## Blues1 (Apr 12, 2020)

Looks great! I know those backstraps were good...


----------



## Brokenhandle (Apr 12, 2020)

That's a nice looking spread!  Looks like your smoker was full and happy. 

Ryan


----------



## Crazy88 (Apr 12, 2020)

Blues1 said:


> Looks great! I know those backstraps were good...


Oh man, they are tasty


----------



## Crazy88 (Apr 12, 2020)

Crazy88 said:


> As we all know it's Easter, so I thought it was time to smoke and glaze a ham. Fix up some bacon wrapped jalapeno poppers, and throw in a venison back strap for good measure.. Happy Easter Smf'ers.


----------



## TNJAKE (Apr 12, 2020)

Nice spread


----------



## Crazy88 (Apr 12, 2020)

Brokenhandle said:


> That's a nice looking spread!  Looks like your smoker was full and happy.
> 
> Ryan


It was all very tasty. We also had baked beans and mashed potatoes


----------



## Crazy88 (Apr 12, 2020)

Crazy88 said:


> It was all very tasty. We also had baked beans and mashed potatoes


Should make some good ham sandwiches.


----------

